# How to cook turkey neck



## Siegal (Nov 4, 2011)

My husband bought a package for me bc I always steal them off the turkey. Any tips on how to roast it?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2011)

I always simmer them in water to make stock for the gravy.  However, if you want to roast them, just put them on a sheet pan and roast them at 350º F.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2011)

My favorite part of the turkey!!

I roast mine with high heat to get them nice and brown.....(400 degrees) and then deglaze the pan with some broth and boil them to release all the meat from the bone.

The broth is wonderful for turkey gravy, and you can use the meat in the gravy if you wish.  At my house, the meat never makes it to the gravy.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2011)

since roasting has been covered, i'd otherwise suggest broiling or grilling. there's not much meat so it's kinda tough to consider them mealwise as a going concern, but you can nibble what you might, then use what's left for stock or gravy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 5, 2011)

Feast your eyes on this beauty, I will post some recipes from my new book 1001 ways with a Parsons Nose


----------



## Claire (Nov 5, 2011)

I cannot even imagine using a turkey neck as a main meal.  Roasting?  Way to tough, way too much work for so little meat.  I stew it to make a stock.  By then the meat is tender, and that's the cook's treat.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's the way I made it:

Turkey Neck Stew - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## Siegal (Nov 5, 2011)

Bolas: are those turkey tushies???? Omg!

If so, where did u find them??

PS. Don't use that left picture in your cookbook! Can see reflection.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 7, 2011)

Siegal said:


> Bolas: are those turkey tushies???? Omg!
> 
> If so, where did u find them??


The opposite end to the head. I get them free when I buy necks and livers from Cuckoo Mill Turkeys Pembroke South West Wales.
Grandma Blodwyn who retired a few years ago from the sharp end of the buss agrees with us that the neck, liver and parsons are the tastiest bits of the bird.
Tushies smoked low and slow on the bbq then glazed with buffalo sauce are exquisite.


----------



## letscook (Nov 7, 2011)

simmer in water with garlic clove, celery, onion, carrot, salt and pepper.

they make the best broth. I used to buy from a poultry store 5 lbs of chix necks and make broth. It was the best. Miss it as the store no longer cuts up chicken, they buy them already cut. Bummer! They are good picking food. The meat is very tasty


----------



## msmofet (Nov 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> My favorite part of the turkey!!
> 
> I roast mine with high heat to get them nice and brown.....(400 degrees) and then deglaze the pan with some broth and boil them to release all the meat from the bone.
> 
> The broth is wonderful for turkey gravy, and you can use the meat in the gravy if you wish. At my house, the meat never makes it to the gravy.


 Thats what I do!


----------



## Siegal (Nov 7, 2011)

I never thought of using the necks for gravy!
So I think I will roast them, pick at the meat for my personal pleasure, deglaze pan and simmer necks for a while. And use for gravy? Is that correct. I am pretty new at gravy making. Only did it like 5 times. Little help on next steps please!


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 7, 2011)

I always simmer them along with the gizzard and some onion, carrot and celery to make the gravy.....then I have a feast with the neck and gizzard!!!!.....after they are very soft!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2011)

Siegal said:


> I never thought of using the necks for gravy!
> So I think I will roast them, pick at the meat for my personal pleasure, deglaze pan and simmer necks for a while. And use for gravy? Is that correct. I am pretty new at gravy making. Only did it like 5 times. Little help on next steps please!



Gravy is basically a flavored liquid thickened by flour.

If you're cooking a roast, the fat and drippings in the pan are a great base for the gravy.  Drain off most of the fat, leaving a small amount in the pan for the gravy.  Heat the roasting pan on a burner or two and add some flour to the fat in the pan.  Stir to combine and cook the mixture until the flour browns a bit.  Whisk in the stock you made by cooking the neck and any other parts.  Bring it to a boil.  Scrape up any of the stuff stuck to the bottom of the roasting pan while the stock is boiling.  Season with whatever you like.  Perhaps some sage, garlic and onion powder, salt and pepper.  Don't make it too thick.  It will thicken more as it cools in the gravy boat.

This is basic.  You can experiment with adding wine and other seasonings.


----------

